# Where will you place your house?



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 30, 2012)

It is not confirmed that you can actually place your house, but if you could, where would you place it?
I would personally place it by the beach, and as close as possible to Kappn's boat.

EDIT: If any of the people with the Japanese version could post some pictures in their posts, it would be greatly appreciated to learn about the possible layouts of the map!


----------



## Jake (Aug 30, 2012)

Either in a central area or near the beach


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

Close to Nooks Shop(if it is in town) or close to an open area with no houses/buildings, so I can place Nooks shop there if we can.


----------



## cutepixie88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Probably near the beach!


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 30, 2012)

Close to the beach or the place leading to the stores.


----------



## Envy (Aug 30, 2012)

I thought this was confirmed earlier this year in a ND showing where Tom Nook followed the player character around?

Anyway, I don't know where I'll place mine.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 30, 2012)

Envy said:


> I thought this was confirmed earlier this year in a ND showing where Tom Nook followed the player character around?
> 
> Anyway, I don't know where I'll place mine.


That was actually a while ago back when the trees were still in the early stages, it could've been removed or just changed up.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh and i had another idea: With patterns im going to make a nice plaza in front of the townhall and place store's around it, includng the roost


----------



## Envy (Aug 30, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> That was actually a while ago back when the trees were still in the early stages, it could've been removed or just changed up.



That wasn't too long ago. And just because the design of the trees changed doesn't mean we should throw away actual gameplay elements that were confirmed back then.

I'm taking it as confirmed until said otherwise. As it should be.


----------



## LordSquid (Aug 30, 2012)

Probably near the beach or on a cliff.


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Aug 30, 2012)

I will put my house near the beach, as far away from other houses as possible. I need lots of empty space around my house because I always make a garden, walkway, and swimming pool near my house.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Aug 30, 2012)

Placing it near the waterfall or near the beach. I would love to be near a body of water.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 30, 2012)

PinkPeacoat said:


> I will put my house near the beach, as far away from other houses as possible. I need lots of empty space around my house because I always make a garden, walkway, and swimming pool near my house.



Oooh I wanna visit your future town! lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

If possible I'd like to place mine where the river meets the ocean, so I don't have to walk forever to go and catch fish.
but from the way the beach looks, doesn't look like that's going to be possible.


----------



## Elisha (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll place mine as close as possible to Kap'ns boat, probably on the cliff, right near the cave, the docks and the stairs leading down to the beach <3


----------



## SockHead (Aug 30, 2012)

I would probably put mine next to a waterfall or something


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

I would love for my house to be on a cliff that overlooks the sea!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Maybe on the cliff or near the trees.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 31, 2012)

On a cliff, with the waterfall next to it. Would be lovely to have it there with a clifftop garden. <3


----------



## Gwoop (Aug 31, 2012)

As close to the train station as possible! Not for any particular reason, I just think it'd look pretty.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 31, 2012)

Either by a waterfall, the beach, or somewhere really random; but most likely the beach. I want to space it out so I can make a garden and maybe a pathway. That and the fact that fishing and selling fruit are 2/3 of my main money sources (I became really good with fishing since AC:CF).


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

If one of my favorite animals are in my town, my house will be placed by their's.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 31, 2012)

ill probly place it near the bottom of a waterfall with some room for a garden/ area to breed hybrids


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not sure yet, I'd have to see the layout of my town.

Are we allowed to move the house again after it's been moved for the first time?


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd want mine to be just above or below a waterfall on the beach, or near the train tracks.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I'm not sure yet, I'd have to see the layout of my town.
> 
> Are we allowed to move the house again after it's been moved for the first time?



Probably not.


----------



## unique (Aug 31, 2012)

if I get an island I'll place my house in there. If I don't then right by the beach


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Aug 31, 2012)

I would like to place my house right next to the bottom of a waterfall.  I think that would be pretty


----------



## Winona (Sep 3, 2012)

I would place it in an area that has a lot of space left and right, so that I'm able to plant a garden full of flowers. If I could choose what would be nearby, I'd like to have the caf? or the huge tree as the center of my town.


----------



## Blitz (Sep 3, 2012)

Honestly I'd place my house anywhere in the town, but if I had to pick, I would put it near the beach, next to my favorite neighbors, or by the train tracks since I actually live near a set of train tracks.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd definitely place mine near a waterfall and place a bridge a little bit down the stream from it. Hopefully a ramp will be nearby as well to cut walking/running time. My other option would be near the beach by the dock(s). I think I could make the area look really pretty with landscaping and some patterns.  Picnic on the beach !


----------



## smellsgood (Sep 4, 2012)

Waterfall is popular, and that would be a great spot. Otherwise, somewhere that's good for planting lots of flowers...


----------



## ACgirl1 (Sep 5, 2012)

i think i should put mine close to the water fall or beach or close to a small 5-6 tree orchard.


----------



## Fettuc (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd live exclusively near the waterfall, but the beach is always a nice spot.


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 7, 2012)

Over the cliff that's overlooking the ocean, or by the river but with just enough space around it to make a little garden


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 8, 2012)

DuckyDanique said:


> *Over the cliff that's overlooking the ocean*, or by the river but with just enough space around it to make a little garden



Ah yes, I forgot about this one. I may have to inspect that spot as well :3


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 8, 2012)

Probably towards the center of town, in an open space away from other buildings


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 8, 2012)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Probably towards the center of town, in an open space away from other buildings



But then you'll be open to attack from all angles.


If only that were possible. I can dream.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi dear am newbie here and i read this forum it's really nice and informative i really like it i get most of useful information from it which can prove beneficial for me i was need some similar post's but i get your post on first search on Google search engine it's fulfill my need i really appreciate it and keep it up!!


----------



## Trundle (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a feeling I'll be placing it near the train station.
I like trains.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Sep 8, 2012)

I always seem to get my house placed near the museum, somewehere in the middle of town. I think I'll follow on with that and do the same if the museum is already there when I arrive.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll probably put mine in the center of town, close to a lot of buildings.


----------



## AmenFashion (Sep 20, 2012)

I want my house close to the beach! Maybe in the corner of town so I have all that space to myself. But sometimes I feel that's too distant from everything... We'll see 
I like the idea of living on the cliff overlooking the ocean! I'll keep that one in mind.


----------



## JoshuaStitches (Sep 21, 2012)

Top right corner, I'm hoping for a stream of water to be keeping my house apart from the city, I love having all the space to myself!!


----------



## Winona (Sep 22, 2012)

The cliff is a brilliant place! Maybe I put my house there, too. Imagine how nice it would be to stand in front of your house, turn the camera and look at the ocean. 
It was confirmed that we are able to turn the camera 360? outside as well, wasn't it? Or is that feature only available in buildings as it was before?


----------



## Haihappen (Sep 22, 2012)

At the beach would be perfect... but I guess that won't be possible.. so as near to the beach as possible (yeah cliff sounds good). :]



Winona said:


> It was confirmed that we are able to turn the camera 360? outside as well, wasn't it? Or is that feature only available in buildings as it was before?



nah that wasn't confirmed... I would hate that feature... would totally destroy the soul of ac.


----------



## DonutCannon (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm going to put mine near a waterfall. Not too close, but not too far. I want room to plant flowers outside and maybe other things that they add as outdoor decorations.


----------



## The_ACguy (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll either put it next to my favorite villager's house or on a cliff overlooking the ocean


----------



## froggy27 (Sep 24, 2012)

Either on a cliff overlooking the beach, right next to a waterfall, or near the entrance to the mall. Depends which are avaliable.


----------



## Trakker (Sep 24, 2012)

Although the cliff seems to be prime, I would prefer mine to be smack in the middle....


----------



## Anna (Sep 25, 2012)

Near the beach or river or an empty space


----------



## Treasu(red) (Sep 26, 2012)

In the SMACK CENTER of town. Why?

Animal tracks.

From the boxart, screen caps, and video I've seen there have been "paths" in the village--- I strongly suspect Nintendo has put pre-made paths in the game, but if they ARE animal tracks then my village will have NONE because I'll leave for my errands in different directions every time. 

(.'___.) 

Seriously, Nintendo. Nobody wants dirty towns.


----------



## RasenganMe (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't know yet, I'll have to take a look at the new village layout. Probably by the beach or the river. =)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 27, 2012)

Treasu(red) said:


> I strongly suspect Nintendo has put pre-made paths in the game



If that is the case, which I doubt, I'm not even going to buy the game.
Pre-made paths wouldn't be able to work with randomized towns, there isn't any sort of system that would be able to determine a pathway due to all of the houses, trees, flowers, etc all being random.

I'll also mention again, if you don't want dirt towns, don't run.


----------



## dnrg (Sep 27, 2012)

Probably in a convinenint location. Or near the beach.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Sep 27, 2012)

But, Prof Gallows....

We would miss you....

(;___; )

And secondly- take a chill pill bill. 
I'm 95% sure Nintendo is going to make pre-made paths in the game. Each would lead from the town square to the major infrastructure (Museum, Nook's shop, even to the beach).

I'm not just blowing hot air here.
Look at the box art for a clue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y27VvisJ7ec
If you look closely I can count 6 different paths leading away from the town tree.
What do you think? The box art has proven to be very accurate so far.


----------



## Trakker (Sep 27, 2012)

Haven't seen that many (if any) paths in trailers...


----------



## dnrg (Sep 27, 2012)

Pre-made paths huh? Not sure if thats a good thing or bad thing?
Maybe you only have paths if you pick a certain type of town you'd like? Like the Urban one.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Sep 27, 2012)

@ Trakker: I haven't either! Just big patches of dirt that are circular and randomly placed. 

@drng: I would love it if Nintendo allowed you to customize to that level ♥


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 28, 2012)

Boxart is just art. It doesn't actually reflect what will be in the game.

and I wasn't being angry, just stating facts.
Premade paths can't be in the game. If they were, towns would be extremely misshapen and not look right. Houses are determined last in the town generation. The layout, trees, rocks, ponds, and flowers are all placed first, then houses. If there was a system that generated paths like you mentioned, it would screw up the system that places the trees and such. I think what you're seeing is just blotches of dirt, like what was in ACGC.
Also, since the thought just struck me now. Premade paths wouldn't work with being able to place your buildings, which we already know you can do. Soooo.. the chances of premade pathways are extremely slim.


----------



## Himawari (Sep 28, 2012)

I prefer my house not to be too close to other houses. An isolated house with a lot of free space around it would be ideal, so that I can make an orchard and a garden. If anyone moves too close, I'll just have to bully them into moving away.


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy (Oct 2, 2012)

To be honest, I'd want to be surrounded by other villager's houses just cause this kind of game gets so lonely at times XD

Seriously though, I've never been able to play animal crossing with anyone else simultaneously before o-o


----------



## Pickles (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmmm... All excellent places for homes! :-D I think I'd like to live by the beach, or stream, myself. I've never had an island in any of my games, but I'd jump on that, if I did in this one! :-D Island oasis, surrounded by hybrids... Oh yeah!


----------



## FireExhaust (Oct 5, 2012)

The beach sounds good, but not too close to it.


----------



## peacemaker (Oct 5, 2012)

Where to put my house.....  

Somewhere not too close to the train line, but not too far away from roads/other that connects me to important places, somewhere close - ish to the beach, so that I can hear the lapping of the waves as they break on the shore each morning, (my best RL holidays where when I could hear that,) And probably somewhere where I can easily get to K. K. Slider/DJ KK to hear the music.


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 5, 2012)

Near the beach would be neat. Or close to my office. Not sure. Need to see more and more of the game to get a rough or even better idea of the game.


----------



## Tom.Nook (Oct 5, 2012)

Im going to place mine right by a big waterfall with tons of space for my own personal courtyard of trees and flowers. Im going to make my house a castle so it will feel like i am royalty!


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Oct 6, 2012)

Probably near the mall or the beach!!!


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 8, 2012)

Well at first I thought I wanted it near the beach but then, I think I might feel a little isolated if I go away from the town center. So, on second thoughts I'll probably put it near the waterfall. Then I'll have a waterfall in my garden! So I can wake up every morning to the sounds of the swishing water :') Perfect <3


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2012)

I am placing my house somewhere close to R Parkers, maybe on the other side of the river if there is one nearby.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 8, 2012)

I need to see the town, the place of my house depends on the layout
near the waterfall or at the cliff near the beach when there are no better fitting places


----------



## Toeto (Oct 8, 2012)

I think near the beach, but like Ozzie said, I need to see the town first.


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 8, 2012)

I've changed my mind after watching the Nintendo Direct- I want mine by the railway bridge, so I can watch the trains go by :3


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 8, 2012)

@froggy27 after the ND, i think that'l be my choice as well! because you can hear the sea, and see the train.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

I changed my decision as well. I'm going to put mine somewhere in an open area so I can surround it with all of the new plants.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I changed my decision as well. I'm going to put mine somewhere in an open area so I can surround it with all of the new plants.



lol me too, somewhere with room but also close to the waterfall hopefully XD


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 9, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> @froggy27 after the ND, i think that'l be my choice as well! because you can hear the sea, and see the train.



Exactly. Hopefully there'll be a little path down to the beach right by my train-spotters' house lol <3
I wonder if the houses you can choose will already be placed, like in CF, or if we'll be able to choose completely freely?
Ideas?...


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 9, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> Exactly. Hopefully there'll be a little path down to the beach right by my train-spotters' house lol <3
> I wonder if the houses you can choose will already be placed, like in CF, or if we'll be able to choose completely freely?
> Ideas?...


Mine will definately be close to a beachpath if i can!


----------



## Fennec (Oct 9, 2012)

Maybe on a cliff next to the waterfall. I think having a little cliff/peninsula-ish thing to yourself is oddly cozy. I had one in CF it it was great.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 9, 2012)

If I get a town with a private island, I will build my house there as I do enjoy having my own little area where other villagers aren't able to build their house, but if not, I will build it right next to the Town Hall.
As mayor, I will need to be as close to that place as possible.


----------



## HayHey (Oct 15, 2012)

On a cliff facing the beach.  I will create a nice garden/sitting area in front of  the house where you can watch the ocean. Maybe even hopefully have a river behind the house for early morning and late night fishing.


----------



## deadendking (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to place mine near the beach, or possibly in a place surrounded by as many neighbors as possible.


----------



## Grasshopper (Oct 17, 2012)

Definitely it would be close to the beach.


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 17, 2012)

If we can choose where our house goes - somewhere by a nice waterfall or a cliff on the beach!!!


----------



## Mint (Oct 17, 2012)

I want to place my house near a waterfall or a cliff overlooking the ocean.


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 17, 2012)

I would probably place it near to the town centre. (the tree) Even if we choose our house before planting the tree, there will probably still be the plaza viewable.

I would kind of like the beach and waterfall to be out of the way, so you have to go trekking to get to it.


----------



## DonutCannon (Oct 17, 2012)

I hope we get to choose where more than just our house goes. I know we can place shrubs and whatnot, but I'd like to place the buildings, too.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 18, 2012)

I want it at the bottom of the town (the cliff) near the opening of one of the beaches.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

I won't really know for certain until I see what my town's layout will be, but I'm thinking I'll place it by the waterfall. I love the sound or rushing water. I also want to make sure I'll have plenty of room for a flower garden, so it'll be an area with plenty of space for that as well.

If I can get all of that near a cliff I'll be a happy camper, but we'll see what happens!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I'll try to find a good spot by a waterfall. I like waterfalls :3


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 22, 2012)

I was thinking I'd do it right near the waterfall or right on the beach, and then I thought, "If I do it with a lot of area around it, I can make a backyard and a fence from a vineyard." so now I'm reconsidering putting it so close to the water.  I am at a standstill.

Where will you house it up?


----------



## Justin (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmm... Probably down by the beach cliff I'm thinking, close to the Island dock maybe.


----------



## Cevan (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd like to try and place mine someplace with some open area around it, so I can plant some trees and flowers to make it look nice. I think on a cliff overlooking the ocean would be a fantastic spot, but it may not lend enough space, so I may have to live more inland.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 22, 2012)

Justin said:


> Hmm... Probably down by the beach cliff I'm thinking, close to the Island dock maybe.



I quite like this idea. Kind of makes it feel like you have your own tropical paradise right off your doorstep.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 22, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> It is not confirmed that you can actually place your house, but if you could, where would you place it?
> I would personally place it by the beach, and as close as possible to Kappn's boat.



Not confirmed? Then why do I have a trailer where you have to show tom nook where to put your house?

Edit:

OK, just realized how old this thread is


----------



## Mr. Thomas Nook (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's 100% confirmed in a Japenese video you'll be able to place your home wherever you want to ..


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah it is confirmed now, but wen i made this thread we werent really sure yet


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 23, 2012)

Definitely near the water fall, or around the river where it makes its turn. For example, where the red circle is:



That's a perfect place. Would be nice if that was my home!


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 23, 2012)

I want my house to be in a desolate area, most likely near a lake or even a water fall. Maybe with lots of trees and plants around it


----------



## Kaia (Nov 8, 2012)

c: By the ocean, no doubt. It just seems so tranquil, coming out of your house and hearing the sound of the waves <3 If not the ocean, then right by the river I suppose xD I like water, leave me alone lol.


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 8, 2012)

By the waterfall above the beach. :3


----------



## XxWildFirexX (Nov 10, 2012)

Near the beach or near the river/waterfall. Perhaps near my favourite villager


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 10, 2012)

If I'm lucky one of my maps will have a section of the town with no villagers and near to the bottom half, I want to have my own house near to the beach but on my own so I won't feel bad when I have a bigger house compared to everyone else :/ ... Oh and space to plant an orchard/ garden!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Nov 10, 2012)

Somewhere close to the sea, like the stares where it leads to the beach but not too far from the store


----------



## Maya (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd like to have it just under the Town Tree, preferably both at the center area of the map (too much to ask for?)


----------



## DaisyCrossing (Nov 10, 2012)

Near the beach.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 10, 2012)

Near the waterfall. I would have it by the ocean but you cant put it on the beach.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm placing mine right next to a cliff on the right or left side of town.


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 11, 2012)

On the bitblock video of: Here Comes the Mayor, he had the BEST MAP EVER (well, maybe not ever...) and he placed his house EXACTLY where I want to put it... There was a waterfall to the left of the map and to the right of the waterfall was the opening of the beach/pathway. He put his house near the edge of the cliff in between the waterfall and the beach path. <3 I decided that I am going to reset until I find one of the town maps like that out of the 3 maps we are given.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Nov 11, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> On the bitblock video of: Here Comes the Mayor, he had the BEST MAP EVER (well, maybe not ever...) and he placed his house EXACTLY where I want to put it... There was a waterfall to the left of the map and to the right of the waterfall was the opening of the beach/pathway. He put his house near the edge of the cliff in between the waterfall and the beach path. <3 I decided that I am going to reset until I find one of the town maps like that out of the 3 maps we are given.



You actually don't have to reset!
on Sarotaga's video it showed Rover asking you ''Is this the map of that town?'', and you can either answer ''Yes'' or ''no'', if you answer no, Rover will show you a different map until your satisfied!


----------



## Fire_Fist (Nov 11, 2012)

If I'm placing my house anywhere, it'll either be near the beach, near the plaza (where the Symbol tree is planted) or closer to the Mall.


----------



## Bishop_1996 (Nov 11, 2012)

Some where open ! so i can make a garden area


----------



## Winona (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone yet tried to place his house in the beach area? I mean, where the sand is? Is this possible? It would be awesome!


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2012)

Winona said:


> Has anyone yet tried to place his house in the beach area? I mean, where the sand is? Is this possible? It would be awesome!



Someone posted already that they tried to go down to the beach when placing their house and Nook wouldn't let them


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I would like to put mine near the waterfall or the pond.  I'm not sure...I wish they would just give us a release date already so I can really dream


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope there is a nice cornor at a river in my town where I can place my house. Preferbly in the south and along with other villager's houses!


----------



## Carole (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd like to place my house somewhere not too far from the shops, maybe in a wooded area, in a clearing.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

So i thought about it and I am going for a layout where my river gets kinda close to the railroad tracks. I am going to squeeze my house in between the river and tracks.


----------



## Sam (Dec 5, 2012)

If anyone has seen WiiFolderJosh's Video's on Youtube, then I want to place it exactly where he has, in between a ramp to the beach and the waterfall, it looks perfect!


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> If anyone has seen WiiFolderJosh's Video's on Youtube, then I want to place it exactly where he has, in between a ramp to the beach and the waterfall, it looks perfect!



That sounds cool


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 5, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> That sounds cool



This does indeed sound pretty cool, too! :O


----------



## Gurgi (Dec 5, 2012)

Lots of people like the beach!  Me included.  I'm not sure where I'll choose this time though, since we can't really be "on" the beach like we could in past games.  For example, my CF house is literally as close to the beach as possible.  I walk out my front door onto the sand.  I love it.  With NL though, there will only be cliffs near the beach.  So, I might choose that if I can see off the side.  Maybe I'll be lucky and can place it on a corner cliff with a view off the left or right to the ocean.  But, as long as I'm near a body of water I'll be good.  Maybe by one of the ponds, or right next to the river.  I don't want to be right near the center of town.  I like having a private place to go.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 5, 2012)

Near the beach is good for me. I like hearing the ocean waves inside the house...


----------



## Gurgi (Dec 5, 2012)

WeiMoote said:


> Near the beach is good for me. I like hearing the ocean waves inside the house...



Yes!  I love that too.  Maybe I will place it by a cliff just for that reason alone, even if I can't see the ocean.  I love my CF house because of that.


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 5, 2012)

ill place it in an open space far away from the main buildings and ill plant cedar trees around it to make it look like its a mansion situated in the forest.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 5, 2012)

Josh from TheBitBlock has literally the perfect location for his house. It is right by the waterfall, overlooking his very own "private" little beach. It's so nice. He also has a really nice yard and garden around his house.  Check it out:


----------



## MistyWater (Dec 5, 2012)

Definitely near the beach. Perhaps even on a town island. That would be cool if I can get one of those. 
In City Folk, I chose the house closest to the beach as I love the sound of waves. Wish it had been near a cliff, though, but there's not much choice there. Starting over and over again to get the perfect town layout that's wanted is quite tiring and gets annoying after a while.
Glad they changed that to be easier. I'm so excited for this game!


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Dec 6, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> Josh from TheBitBlock has literally the perfect location for his house. It is right by the waterfall, overlooking his very own "private" little beach. It's so nice. He also has a really nice yard and garden around his house.  Check it out:



I am going to place my house at a place that looks almost exactly like that!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Dec 6, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> Josh from TheBitBlock has literally the perfect location for his house. It is right by the waterfall, overlooking his very own "private" little beach. It's so nice. He also has a really nice yard and garden around his house.  Check it out:



I love the video journals he's been making  and I love where he has his house at. It looks really nice and pleasant.
As for me, I'd like to have my house near a waterfall, possibly where the river starts at if it's in a good spot. We shall see :3


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd like my house by the waterfall; not the one that falls into the ocean, though.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jun 1, 2013)

Near the beach...


----------



## CHR:)S (Jun 1, 2013)

90% says waterfall/cliff/beach


----------



## Goran (Jun 1, 2013)

I would like my house somewhere between the town tree and the dock, as well as in a more open area since I want to make a park near it as well.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jun 1, 2013)

somewhere down the middle, not really the beach, I think kinda close to the tree.


----------



## mason (Jun 1, 2013)

I want my house to be near some water, most likely near the beach!

I really like the placement of the house in the video on the previous page. It's decorated so nicely too!


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm placing my house very, very close the river.


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 1, 2013)

I want my house to be in a scenic place, but not "removed" from the rest of the village and buildings. That would be lonely. O_O


----------



## MKInfinite (Jun 1, 2013)

Eh... I don't really know, maybe near the river or something, but that is something I'll see when I take a good look at the map.


----------



## AC Cafe (Jun 1, 2013)

I want mine's near the (south facing) waterfall and beach


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

Definitely by a waterfall or cliff.


----------



## SoreneX (Jun 1, 2013)

I would like to put my house either overlooking a cliff by the beach, or by the Re-tail shop.


----------



## Mario. (Jun 1, 2013)

I be placing my house near the river.


----------



## KingRanch (Jun 1, 2013)

Are there mountains?!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 1, 2013)

Depends. I still don't really know. Hopefully in a pretty little secluded area near the river.


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 1, 2013)

Somewhere pretty by the water, yet near the villagers(hopefully not so much that we'd all be squished in one area) I really don't want one side of the river to be crowded while the other is empty though, so I might have to even the town out with my house...
This one is perfect!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

If I get one of my favorite villagers, my house is going right next to their's regardless of location.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

I need to see a map before I can place my house.


----------



## Es.Derp (Jun 2, 2013)

I want to be as far away from people as possible, so i can just make an orchard and flower garden and not worry about villagers wandering though my stuff. Unless Tokoya is in my town then i'll be neighbors with him!

But near water would be cool too....


----------



## Roknar (Jun 2, 2013)

Probably near a cliff, but I'm honestly not sure yet. Depends on what my town looks like more than anything else.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 2, 2013)

I put my house right above the cliff. That way I can run right out of my house and cliff jump into the ocean!


----------



## Cloudbomb (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not sure where I will place my home. Probably close to retail because I tend to fish a LOT in the off-hours and need easy access to moving fish into storage.

Hopefully Animal Crossing: WiiU introduces a sky castle where I can look down upon all the Animals as they trample my flowers and get in fights over pink dressers.


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 2, 2013)

Depends on the character I'm playing. I have four or five I use all the time and each have different areas for their houses. Ever since Gamecube, I've loved making interactive stories between the characters, using the bulletin board, mail, and several different towns.  Kaye is always my first character, and he lives by the beach.


----------



## ThatACfan (Jun 3, 2013)

The most secluded place I can find.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

Right next to the town hall.


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 3, 2013)

On a cliff! Overlooking the ocean maybe...


----------



## Steve Canyon (Jun 3, 2013)

ThatACfan said:


> The most secluded place I can find.



Me too. I dont like to be near the ocean, but a river or pond is ok. Im going to put my house as far from existing buildings as I can.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd love to have mine next to a waterfall. That and a spot that has enough room to plant some trees and flowers.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 3, 2013)

I would like to incorporate the cliff, waterfall and beach all in one; waterfall facing forward would be preferable, though I don't think I will really reset for town layout, as I will already reset for fruit and town hall interior.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jun 3, 2013)

near a waterfall or on a cliff overlooking the ocean


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2013)

I want a map like this, where the river finishes at the bottom so I can put my house next to the waterfall , this is an example of WiiFolderJosh's town


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not sure yet.  At first I thought I'd definitely put it near the top of the map, in a corner...but now I'm not sure.  I like the idea f being able to hear the train go by while in my house...but I also like the idea of being by a waterfall.   I think I'm going to end up making a decision after I see my map.  I know I want to situate myself so that villagers can't place their home right in front of mine.  >.<  I don't mind neighbors, but blocking me in is a no-no!  XD

@Anna:  That map is practically perfect!  The only difference I would want is for the river to start farther up towards the train tracks!  =D


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2013)

kakuloo said:


> @Anna:  That map is practically perfect!  The only difference I would want is for the river to start farther up towards the train tracks!  =D



My thoughts exactly


----------



## MrDarragh (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, the main reason I want a good town format is because of house location, it's important to me for whatever reason!

I want my house:
- Near a river [if possible]
- Near a beach entrance
- Near a bridge
- Preferably on the other side of town from the shops
- Not near any villagers
- Have a lot of space around it!

Not really too picky I think.. xD


----------



## jesughs (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm planning on putting my characters house near the beach. I just like the view and think it would look really nice. Plus it fits since my town will be beachy themed.


----------



## StiX (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not thinking about that yet haha, no preferences I'll find a nice place once I've found a nice map ^^


----------



## chronic (Jun 3, 2013)

kakuloo said:


> I'm not sure yet.  At first I thought I'd definitely put it near the top of the map, in a corner...but now I'm not sure.  I like the idea f being able to hear the train go by while in my house...



OOO
This is a thing?

I'll definitely have to look into this. My house will be either by the first waterfall or by the train tracks in a corner (or maybe both)


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 3, 2013)

Near the Train Station


----------



## New leaf 180 (Jun 3, 2013)

Near the beach


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Brainy said:


> OOO
> This is a thing?
> 
> I'll definitely have to look into this. My house will be either by the first waterfall or by the train tracks in a corner (or maybe both)



Hearing the train in your house is good for ambiance, I guess.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 3, 2013)

oh wow, I really like that one map posted on page 16! I kind of want my house near both the river and the beach.
And yeah, I agree with wanting the river to start on the north side.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 3, 2013)

I do not know :<
Because I don't know what my map will look like yet... 
Likely I'll do a scouting run around and find the perfect fit for it.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 3, 2013)

Steve Canyon said:


> Me too. I dont like to be near the ocean, but a river or pond is ok. Im going to put my house as far from existing buildings as I can.



That's how I want it, I'd like to actually have to walk through some of my town to get to places. 

Then I'll have a second character by the side entrance to the beach - which should link to the docks, so they can walk via the beach to get to the island.


----------



## birbyman (Jun 3, 2013)

I am going to put my house in between My 2 favourite villagers


----------



## a potato (Jun 3, 2013)

By the town square thing or the beach.


----------



## Magykx (Jun 3, 2013)

Either near the town square or by the beach!


----------



## AL64 (Jun 3, 2013)

Do your hear river like your do with the sea inside your house ? If so I would like to put it close to the river. 
But anyway, the map I'll have will decide it for me. I want space around my house for a garden with topiary, flowers and bushes  I forgot the statue...


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 3, 2013)

Matters on the map but somewhere in the middle by beach, retail, and the main street


----------



## Nami (Jun 3, 2013)

Somewhere close to Re-tail probably, if that gets in a good spot. If not then where ever is least crowded, to try and even things out.


----------



## Rue (Jun 3, 2013)

As close to the beach as possible. It would be lovely to have a cliff by the beach.


----------



## Aloha (Jun 3, 2013)

Beach


----------



## Puddle (Jun 3, 2013)

Near the river, waterfall, or by one of my favorite neighbors if I happen to start off with one.


----------



## kumori213 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd like to be near the river, but I especially want to create extensive park-like grounds around my home.  I was thinking of creating extra characters and plopping their tents down near my house to hold the spots until I unlock the community projects I want. I'm hoping that will keep a villager from moving right into the middle of my planned estate! (I'll feel a little guilty deleting them after making them live in a tent for months though.)  I haven't played since GameCube...I hope there are no negative consequences to this master plan.


----------



## Netbook (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmm.. if I get a river that goes like ______________
then I'll place it at the J  with a picnic   L____J
area on its left

Sorry about that text pic, I've been obsessed with them lately :3

If I don't get that, I'll have it near the West/East cliff :3


----------



## Lauren (Jun 8, 2013)

I want mine in a secluded area with trees surrounding so no one can move near me  if they do ill be mad


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 8, 2013)

I want to place mine on a cliff by the beach.


----------

